# Voles vs. Moles. How I got rid of VOLES.



## Rick S (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

Someone asked me how I got rid of Voles. So, I thought I would post it here.

Voles are not the same as Moles.

Moles create raised tunnels as they search for food.
Voles do not create raised tunnels. The tunnels they create are below the surface.

Voles will have small, round holes in the surface of the soil. 
However, Voles will also take advantage of those raised Mole tunnels and use them.

Moles are Carnivores. They eat insects, bugs, grubs, earth worms, etc.
Voles are Herbivores. They eat vegetation, grass plant roots, flower roots, Liriope, etc.

Ramik kills the Voles. 
Warning: It will also kill other small animals that eat it (squirrels, cats, etc.).

Here is how to use Ramik.
Find one or more of those small holes. Put 5-10 of those Ramik pellets next to the hole.
Do not put them in the hole. 
Cover the hole and the pellets with something solid like a 5-gallon bucket, large empty flower pot, etc.
Put some weight on top of the upside down bucket (brick, big rock) so the neighborhood cats can't get at them and eat them.
Do this on a few of the small holes you find.

Leave it alone for about 24 hours. Then, go look under each bucket/pot.
If the pellets are still there: That might be an unused hole. Put the bucket back and check again the next day.
If the pellets are all gone: Bingo! You found an active Vole hole. Put 10 more pellets under the bucket.
Come back the next day. Keep adding more pellets to every hole you have until the pellets are no longer gone.
At that time - that means all the Voles that were using that hole are dead. You Win!

When a hole is inactive: Either because no pellets ever disappeared - or they were, but stopped disappearing;
Fill-in that hole with dirt. That way you don't see the hole - so you don't wonder next week, "Did I treat that hole?"

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...=21181&click_id=4067444427&clickId=4067444427


----------

